

Pyreshark v0.0.5 released – Wireshark plugins in Python - ValishBastard
https://code.google.com/p/pyreshark/

======
mkevac
Seems that it does not allow creating dissectors that use wireshark ability to
reassemble TCP (_pdus() function).

------
Nurdok
A version number of 0.0.5 is about the most untrustworthy and suspicious
version number I've ever seen.

~~~
Hello71
So the software would be better if it was 1.0?

~~~
StavrosK
It's why I start all my pet projects at 192.0.1.

